# The title of this choral track is...?



## FossilMusic

Okay, so I've posted this question before with no viable answer, only speculation, so here goes another attempt.

What I can say is that the song I'm thinking of has appeared in three different instances that I can recall:
-first, it was featured in the TV show "Friends" in the episode "The One Where Rachel Quits", in the scene where dead trees go into the "Chipper": 



-second, the Cartoon Network trailer for the movie "Scooby Doo on Zombie Island": 



-and third, in this video: 




This has been in my mind since I was in the fifth grade: I would like very much to add that song into my music collection, so if anyone know what it is called, I request that you let me know at once.


----------



## BlazeGlory

I've spent some time using the methods I know of to try to identify this music and I've come up short. I would just like to point out to you that not knowing what grade you are in now makes it difficult for me to appreciate how long the tune has been in your mind.:lol:


----------



## FossilMusic

Ah, so you're not close to finding out what it's called? That's a dang shame.

But while we're on the subject, I'm no longer in any grades: I'm twenty-five years old, and I was in the fifth grade (and look back on it with fond memories) about fifteen years ago. So there you have it. But still, I'm emphatic on knowing what it is called.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Go to this website and click on the saleslink at the bottom of the page or use the "contact" link and email a request for information about the music used in the video. You've got nothing to lose. And having viewed your other post and seen the effort already expended by members of the forum I doubt that any satisfaction will be forthcoming from here. Good luck if you choose to accept this mission. This message will not self-destruct in 5 seconds.

http://www.absolutelywildvisuals.com/


----------

